# IN MEMORY OF:  Billy Robinson (Sep 18, 1939 - Mar 3, 2014)



## Stickgrappler (Mar 3, 2014)

http://www.stickgrappler.net/2014/03/in-memory-of-billy-robinson-sep-18-1939.html

Sad to report that another of the great catchwrestlers passed away.

RIP Billy Robinson


----------



## nordin (Mar 4, 2014)

Very sad. Judging from his videos and stories of other fighters, he was a really great submission wrestler and instructor as well as very intelligent and witty person. I thought that maybe one day I'll have a chance to get some training from him, or at least attend one of his seminars.
It is bit scary that basically last such a high level catch wrestler is now gone. I hope his students documented everything he taught them. It is sad how much disinformation still exists regarding catch wrestling; without old timers like him around, it's going to be hard to keep the catch mainstream renewal going. 
RIP Billy Robinson


----------



## arnisador (Mar 4, 2014)

.


----------

